# IBS-D Gerd and meds



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

need some feedback please! IBS -D Gerd . Orginally took Protonix - About 6 months ago the Dr. changed me to Prevacid for Ins. reasons. Had much more D, severe bloating and intestinal pain. Now back on Protonix and doing better. Anyone similar experiences? Also is it better to take protonix am or pm?


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi KippyI was hospitalized 4 times in 6 months for severe Esophagitis, (symptoms for Barrett's Esophagus) extreme gastritis and stomach ulcers ) They performed 4 endoscopys with 3 dilations to widen my esophagus at an expense of close to $28,000. I have taken Tagamet, Zantac 75, Aciphex, Protonix, Prilosec and of course "The purple pill" Nexium. This only allowed me to tolerate the condition that I had for a short while. When my good pill-pushing doctor prescibed Carafate Suspension, I ironicallyreceived a booklet in the mail about natural supplement. I had never heard of this product before and did not know of anyone else who has heard of it either. I had my doubts, but the more I read, though, the more I became impressed and with their Money Back Guarantee so I decided to give it a try. It is the best decision that I have ever made. Too bad I did not know about it sooner. I got some immediate relief and my problem was completely eliminated in only a few weeks. I would be happy to share this information with you if you are interested


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Carafate Suspension a natural supplement? I'm confused. I took carafate several years ago for duodenal ulcers and it was a miracle drug for me.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

bkitepilot,It seems that you misunderstood my statement:I wrote:When my good pill-pushing doctor prescibed Carafate Suspension, I ironicallyreceived a booklet in the mail about natural supplement. You see I was taking the "prescribed" Carafate Suspension which did incidentally help and sustain until "the natural supplement" eliminated my problem when I received the information booklet.If have you never taken anything but miracle drugs ( that all have side effects ) I would like to provide you this information. Do you work in a clinic or a hospital?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV for years and have not had another reflux attack, nor any but the most trivial of heartburn, since 1998. What is your's called? What is it made of and how does it work?Mark


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

I could not tolerate Prevacid as it increased my D greatly. The only one I have found that doesn't is Aciphex.


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

Do any of you all have a hiatal hernia? How did you GERD start? I have it and it is terrible. It started with my hiatal hernia and that started my IBS. If anyone has similar problems please let me know. Thanks, AnnemPS I take Nexium.


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

Annem:I also have a hiatal hernia. I thought I just had IBS but I think I had Gerd all along also and just didnt think so, because my food did not come up. Good luck Kippy


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

I also have a hiatal hernia, a small one. Have Gerd and ibs and lactose intolerance since childhood. Am now 75. Have had my gall bladder removed . Symptoms the same as before. Burning under right center rib cage. There is a spot I can poke where the pain seems to be centered. Plan to be tested for Celiac.ibs is C. related


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Ihave a hiatial hernia, gerd , and barretts and severe IBS D>> i definately think there is some connection with these two, but all the drs. say not>> then why do sop many of IBs people have Gerd?? I cannpt tolerate any of the meds, Zantac, Nexium, etc, they all cause my D to be awful, I take a Pepsid over the counter at bad heartburn times and it does not give me D.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Knothappy,I started out with indigestion, it deteriorated to gastritus, then D, then reflux. There was certainly a dietary as well as other causes (tobacco, alcohol, and coffee, for me). Perhaps we are D from digestive disorders rather than from mysterious IBS causes. Perhaps our bodies have simply expressed other disorders that others have not developed. The fact that the GERD & indigestion both went away as the D began to be lessend (and all returned when I stopped my supplement for one month) indicate that they all have a common source.


----------



## hopeful1 (Nov 26, 2003)

I've had D and GERD off and on for years but this past year was the worst. I haven't been able to do much outside the home. I finally asked my doc if anything I'm taking could be making the D and cramps worse and he said Nexium (was finally taking 2 a day prescribed by gastroentrologist). Have been off of it (replaced with Zantac by family doc) and have barely had a stomach the last 2 days!


----------

